# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Schlaufen fahren oder Trapez zuerst?

## Gast

Hallo,
war am WE surfen.
Super gelaufen, nur schmerzen die Arme ein wenig;-)
Meine Frage ist, was soll man zuerst lernen:
Trapezfahren oder Schlaufenfahren?
Oder funktioniert das Eine ohne das Andere nicht oder wie?
Ist dafr ein bestimmtes Knnen notwendig?
Und was fr ein Trapez sollte man zum Anfang nehmen.
Hab schon die Suchfunktion bemht aber der eine Link, der die versch. Typen erklrt, funktioniert nicht mehr.
Vielen Dank fr Tipps
Gru
Toto

----------


## Gast

Hi!

Zuerst solltest du Trapezfahren lernen, denn das entlastet deine Arme. Du kannst problemlos Trapez fahren ohne in den Fuschlaufen zu sein, anders rum funktioniert es nicht wirklich gut und macht keinen Sinn.
Zum Anfangen ist es meist empfehlenswert ein Hfttrapez zu benutzen, da das ein- und aushngen durch die hhere Hakenposition erleichtert wird. Aber auch mit Sitztrapez kannst du es lernen. Das hngt einfach auch davon ab, was du machen willst. Fr mehr Bewegungsfreiheit, zum schnellen ein- und aushngen, fr viel Manver, bei Freestyle oder Wave nimmt man ein Hfttrapez (und zum einfacheren Lernen), whrend sich ein Sitztrapez fr's Heizen eignet, wenn man eher lange Schlge fhrt. Jedenfalls im allgemeinen.
Wenn das dann klappt mit dem Trapezfahren, dann ist es Zeit sich um die Fuschlaufen zu kmmern, vorher bracuht man die noch nicht.

Surfmdl

PS: Ich glaub das msst alles so stimmen, aber alle Angaben ohne Gewhr ;-)

----------


## Gast

mhh lol. schlaufen fahren macht ohne trapez keinen sinn?quatsch mit soe. es gibt einen der besten surfer der immer ohne trapez surft(der name fllt mir jetzt nicht ein)....das heisst das man das trapez nicht umbedingt braucht......

----------


## Gast

gibt auch Leute die Wrmflaschen durch aufblasen zum platzen bringen ... muss ich das nu auch machen?

Meiner Meinung nach auch erst Trapez, dann Schlaufen!

Tom

----------


## Gast

genau!!
surfmdls Rat war schon ganz richtig !! Erst Trapez dann Schlaufen.  LERNEN in den Schlaufen zu kommen ohne im Trapez eingehngt zu fahren  ist was anderes ( und wahrscheinlich fast unmglich) als wenn man schon beides gut kann und dann mal in den Schlaufen fhrt ohne im Trapez eingehngt zu sein.  
Hang loose
Ernesto

----------


## Gast

Dann erklr mir mal, wie man mit den Schlaufen effektiv die Arme entlastet ;-)
Er meinte ja, dass seine Arme ko sind nach dem Surfen und da hilft es sicher mehr, wenn man Trapez fahren lernt.

----------


## Gast

Der Herr oder Die Dame ??
belieben wohl zu scherzen.
Den Name dieses "weltbesten"
Surfers htte schon noch gerne
genannt bekommen.

Ich stimme den Tips von Surfmdl
voll und ganz zu.

----------


## Gast

Lieber Gast??.Spar dir doch bitte Deine Kommentare.Hier wollte jemand wissen wie es im Normalfall ist und nicht wie irgendein alter Superstar angeblich Surft.Wenn mann selber nicht surft sollte mann sich mit Ratschlgen zurckhalten.Aloha

----------


## Gast

Vielen Dank fr die Tipps.
Dann kann ich ja mal probieren, wie&#180;s mit dem Trapez so luft.
War mir halt nicht sicher.
Gre
Toto

----------


## Gast

Kann sein, dass der Herr ?? den Klaus Maran meint. ^^ War mal ein Artikel drber in der Surf, dass der frher immer ohne Trapez gesurft hat. Der Mensch war 1979, 1980 und 1982 Weltmeister auf dem Windglider.
Ich denke auch, dass Schlaufen ohne Trapez nicht sehr sinnvoll ist, da man die Schlaufen erst wirklich nutzen kann, wenn man gleitet. Und wenn man sich bei voller Gleitfahrt mal aus dem Trapez aushngt, finde ich das auf die Dauer schon recht anstrengend. Besser erst Trapez und dann Schlaufen. Auerdem bringst du das fr die Gleitfahrt erforderliche Gewicht erst richtig mit dem Trapez auf deinen Mastfu!

Viel Spa beim ben und bei deinen ersten Schleuderstrzen! :)

----------


## Gast

Huhu zusammen!

@Emel: Craig Maisonville knnte dieser Surfer gewesen sein. Er turnte in den spten 80ern stundenlang ohne trapez in den Wellen auf Hawaii rum. Allerdings ist er auch ein Hhne von Mensch - heute lebt er als Pfarrer auf Hawaii.
Obwohl er ein wirklich genialer Waverider war (ist), schliee ich mich all denen an, die empfehlen zuerst das Trapezfahren zu lernen.

cheers
Olli

----------


## Gast

ihr lest nicht richtig....
ich habe nie gesagt das man das nicht gebrauchen knnte...ich habe gesagt das es auch OHNE trapez geht.....ist eben was fr leute die sich gerne verausgaben. und der typ ist nicht von anno was weiss ich.....da gab es schon lange trapeze(so gegen 2000-2001) versteht ihr mich mit absicht falsch. da steht etwas eindeutiges und ihr lest daraus irgendwas

----------


## Gast

achja...und ich surfe.also echt. wenn ich schon weiss was ein trapez ist und wozu die schlaufen gut sind sollte ich doch irgendwie schon surfen,oder?denke nicht das jeder auf der strae weiss was ein trapez ist

----------


## Gast

naja dann ist es ja umso schlimmer wenn Du dann so dumme kommentare abgibst ;.)

----------


## Gast

ein grosses:LOL!!!!!!!!










__________________________________________________  _
bah das suckt

----------


## Gast

Kindergarten???

hallo hier mchte einer tipps bekommen und ihr labbert hier sonm scheiss...

also ich bin auch kein profi im surfen.. aber ich habe mit trapez angefangen... und bin dann spter zu den schlaufen bergegangen...

----------


## Gast

Habs gestern auch endlich mal zusammen geschafft: Gleitfahrt im eingehngten Trapeztampen und in den Schlaufen. 

Ich kann nur besttigen, dass zweiteres im eingehngten Tampen besser(wenn nicht fast ausschlielich) funktioniert. Man muss halt ein wenig ben (und vor allem lernen, dem Trapezgefhl zu vertrauen!), und schon kann man sein Gewicht br's Trapez auf den Mastfuss verlegen. Dann klappt der Einstieg vor allem in die hintere Schlaufe um einiges besser. Ein Tipp von einem Krck war auch, einbeinig fahren zu ben, als nur mit dem vorderen Fuss in der Schlaufe. Heb einfach dann mal dein hinteres Bein. Kursverbesserungen klappen dann ganz gut, indem du die Ferse des Hinteren Fusses ein wenig anhebst und quasi nur auf dem Ballen stehst. 

Mein Weg zur Gleitfahrt war jedenfalls der erwerb eines Sitztrapez, vernnftige Trapeztampen und deren Einstellung (vier handbreit vom Mast die erste Befestigung und dann zwei handbreit zur nchsten) und gute 5 Bft. Achja: und der Freischwimmer auch noch ;-)

Rock on 

Simme

----------


## Gast

Super, danke fr die Tipps.
Was hast Du Dir denn fr Tampen besorgt?
Gibt&#180;s da was zu beachten??
Ich kann&#180;s kaum erwarten, in den Urlaub zu fahren und alles mal praktisch auszuprobieren.
Im Kopf klappt&#180;s schon ein wenig;-)
Gre
Toto

----------


## Gast

Hi!

Fr den Anfang sind Variotampen nicht schlecht. Die kannst du anfangs gaaaaaaanz lang einstellen und danach dann krzer machen, genau so wie du es brauchst.

Grle,
Surfmdl :-)

----------


## Gast

Hab mir mit meinem Trapez von Gun bei denen auf direkt Variotampen in der lngesten Lnge bestellt. Hab die mitlerweile aber schon wieder abgemacht, weil 
a) zu lang: hackt mich die ganze Zeit ausversehen unbeabsichtigt ein bzw aus, selbst bei krzester Einstellung. Ausserdem merkte ich, dass mein bei zu langen Tampen echt arme lang wie die von Tarzan braucht
unb b) scheie. Das war so ne Art (ca) 8-9 mm Tampen mit ner Plastikhlle drumrum. Jene war nach drei mal scdhon hin, weshalb sich der Tampen, statt ne schne Schlaufenform aufzuweisen, immer drolligst kringelte. Wenn man gerade anfngt zu gleiten und du dich deshalb nicht einhacken kannst, ist das schon ungut.

Ich hab mittlerweile wieder ne gaaanz einfach Ausfhrung: einfache, aber stabile Clips mit Schlaufe, durch die ein stabiler Tampen/Tau geht und an jeder Seite mit nem einfachen Knoten fixiert ist. So kann man nach belieben die Lnge variieren und hat nich mit wildem Kuddelmuddel am Gabelbaum zu kmpfen (so jedenfalls meine Erfahrung).

Rock On!

Simme

----------


## Gast

soweit mir bekannt ist, ist Bjrn Dunkerbeck auch lange ohne Trapez gefahren. Ich persnlich bin aber der Meinung da das Trapezfahren die wichtigste Vorbereitung fr das Schlaufenfahren und das entsapnnte dahingleiten ist.
Hang loose, Andreas

----------


## Gast

stimme zu :-)

----------


## Gast

Ja, aber mal im Ernst: v.a. beim Thema Schlaufen fahren, was bedeutet denn jetzt nun eigentlich Hang Loose?!

Dat is doch Sinn und Zweck det Ganzen, dat dat nit so is.....oder :-/

----------


## Realic

Locker bleiben - Das impliziert Kameradschaft unter Surfern, Toleranz und den sog. "Spirit of Love" --> genau das ist surfen bzw sollte es sein

natrlich im bertragenen Sinne nicht irgendwie aufm brett rum"hngen"

----------


## Gast

thats it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

